# Best On-Line Sites To Purchase WWII s



## Kirk Stimson (May 1, 2003)

Members, I am a huge fan of WWII aircraft, though I must admit to being a newbie at collecting. I built several WWII 1/48 aircraft as a teen, and am interested in pursuing that again as an . Can any of you shed light on the best on-line sites from which to buy these aircraft? Any help would be much appreciated.

:thumbsup: 

Kirk


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

www.squadron.com - without peer in the online model kit biz.

The way the website is set up you need to know what you're looking for and search it. But if you order their catalog and monthly flyer (I think it's only $5.95) you'll have the whole inventory at your beck and call. The cat and lflyer are great, 'cause they have a picture for almost every single kit listed, so you know exactly what you're getting.

I've been buying from them for, probably, decades.


----------



## Guess Who (May 19, 2004)

Another good place is Great Models:

http://www.greatmodels.com/

And you can also check out Mega Hobby who are great people:

http://www.megahobby.com/

Guess Who


----------



## Kirk Stimson (May 1, 2003)

Those are all great sites, guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## Sarge4109 (Apr 14, 2005)

www.yellowairplane.com

Sounds rediculous, i know. But they have ALOT of models, DVDs, Books, ect.


----------

